# comic con and/or Anime expo



## conejo (Jun 15, 2008)

anyone going?
i may do a partial fursuit for AX
Comic con should be full suit with my gf in all her wolf glory


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 16, 2008)

Anime Expo is at the Staples Center. The hotels if you can't afford the good ones are in gang territory. Good luck with that.


----------



## Bluewinkle (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah I'm going, but I live in SD so I'll be close. I'm probably not fursuiting, on account of I don't have one, but it would be good to meet some furries like you there!


----------

